# Ice Storm in VT, Dec 2013 - Impact on recreation?



## billski (Dec 28, 2013)

EDIT - THE TITLE SHOULD READ "
[h=2]Ice Storm in MAINE, Dec 2013 - Impact on recreation?[/h]Been scoping out a safari to Maine for this coming week.  I've seen lots of reportage on the ice damage, with power still being out to many a week later.  Looking at the Websites & FB from large and small areas, there does not appear to be any operational impact specific to those.  Of course I'd expect the biggies like SL and SR to have backups and economic influence, but I'd be interested in area impact.


----------



## Dickc (Dec 29, 2013)

The Bethel/Sunday River area had little actual ice.  They did have a period of rain which killed the natural snow trails.  The man-made trails have been getting resurfaced and more trails have opened.  We are looking at 4-7 new tonight.  Might be a dense but not wet snow.  With the couple of inches of heavy icy base, it should reopen some of the natural trails.


----------

